# R.I.P.



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 25, 2021)

-

Taken in the refuge for a damaged wing last Spring, Adelyne was supposed to 
to be released this Winter. Wolfgang called me to say that she was found dead
this morning and the vet have not seen her yet… too early to say the cause.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 25, 2021)

Sorry that sucks


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 25, 2021)

A sad ending but lovely image.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 25, 2021)

What a shame.....


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 25, 2021)

That's a wonderful image. It's sad when a rescue animal doesn't make it.


----------



## PJM (Sep 25, 2021)

Beautiful image.  Sad to hear of the outcome.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 25, 2021)

-

Thanks to all o'ya!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 25, 2021)

You didn't know it but you brought beauty into the world, Adelyne, R.I.P.


----------



## Michael_G (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't know the history, but very sad to hear. A beautiful photograph.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 26, 2021)

It's nature, it happens.  Not pleasant but all part of life's little circle.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 26, 2021)

I hate to hear that.  All life is prescous.  What a wonderful photo.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Sep 29, 2021)

its called  NATURE


----------

